# How do you imagine God?



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

I see God as in everything, but the unseen. He is everything from atoms to trees to us to all matter. I see God as an unconditionally loving God. I do not see a catholic, Christian Revengeful God at all. I see him as all forgiving. I don't believe he sends any of his children to what religions would call he'll. I believe that is nonexistent. I feel God essence inside me, as my soul. When I feel the joy and peace of my soul, I see God essence in all of that. I see God as the alpha and the omega. I see him or her as pure love and nothing less. How do you imagine God to be?


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

I've always pictured God as some guy. That sees everything. Even while you're changing.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ :lol

Yessss, he is a god in his own right!


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

She's black.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

http://www.hugenaturalslovers.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/04/l_tanktop_2_04.jpg

This is who i worship :nw


----------



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

angus said:


> http://www.hugenaturalslovers.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/04/l_tanktop_2_04.jpg
> 
> This is who i worship :nw


Hahahaha


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

I imagine he looks like me


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

angus said:


> http://www.hugenaturalslovers.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/04/l_tanktop_2_04.jpg
> 
> This is who i worship :nw


 Holy mammaries!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

It's a bit nippy out....


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I am not religiouis, but as i kid i use to imagine him (or should i say "it") as a distant unknown mass somewhere far in the galaxy, unlike anything "human".


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

jet10 said:


>


Hahahhahahahahhaha!!! No that made me literally start cracking up. Good one.


----------



## Albert11 (Jun 11, 2011)

*Who is God?*

He is the greatest biochemical engineer that is not limited by linier time or space. He's the perfect programmer that understands flawless cause and effect of good and evil. Our creator allowed free will, while knowing every plausible outcome of every choice, past, present and future. It is beyond our comprehension of His infinite knowledge and ability to communicate to his creation. So He manifested Himself in the form of Man to reconcile an imperfect population to Himself; who is perfect. He dwells in a spiritual realm that is as real as the one we inhabit, but is made evident to us through our own spirit. He made us in His own image which means we are also triune beings (body, spirit and mind) (God head, Spirit, Jesus). Way cool stuff!! There is more corroborated evidence written about the reality of Christ and His miraculous life, death and resurrection than any other person that ever existed. Need proof? There is plenty. You just have to be courageous enough to look, because most people don't like the idea of accountability. And hell by the way is being separate from God. Not a good choice. I have found that most non-believers subscribe to philosophies that most support their own agenda. I can't believe I wrote this. 
No other religious founder was raised from the dead that was witnessed and recorded by multitudes. I'm pretty sure they are all still deceased.


----------



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

I agree with you to some extent. God gains experience through man with infinite knowledge. I think before the big bang he was just all knowing, but no experience. So he created the heavens and the earth. Or in other words our universe. He uses living organisms to gain experience. He is everything in all things. We are made f energy and that energy had to come from somewhere. And I agree with you that people who believe in he'll see that it's separate from god. Which that cannot be in my opinion. Because god is god. He is the alpha and the omega. The beginning and the end. I personally believe heaven is in the center of our universe. Where it all began. Where time is non-existent. Just a theory. If god is all things, in all things, then I believe the christian belief that there was a "fallen angel.". That is separate from God. Then they make claims that God created evil and hell. It doesn't make sense. God is all love. In energy. With no judgement. Why would he send himself to hell? You see my point? In my opinion we are all a part of him/her. Part of that pure energy. And our pure energy will return to him again in heaven. ALL IN MY BELIEF.



Albert11 said:


> He is the greatest biochemical engineer that is not limited by linier time or space. He's the perfect programmer that understands flawless cause and effect of good and evil. Our creator allowed free will, while knowing every plausible outcome of every choice, past, present and future. It is beyond our comprehension of His infinite knowledge and ability to communicate to his creation. So He manifested Himself in the form of Man to reconcile an imperfect population to Himself; who is perfect. He dwells in a spiritual realm that is as real as the one we inhabit, but is made evident to us through our own spirit. He made us in His own image which means we are also triune beings (body, spirit and mind) (God head, Spirit, Jesus). Way cool stuff!! There is more corroborated evidence written about the reality of Christ and His miraculous life, death and resurrection than any other person that ever existed. Need proof? There is plenty. You just have to be courageous enough to look, because most people don't like the idea of accountability. And hell by the way is being separate from God. Not a good choice. I have found that most non-believers subscribe to philosophies that most support their own agenda. I can't believe I wrote this.
> No other religious founder was raised from the dead that was witnessed and recorded by multitudes. I'm pretty sure they are all still deceased.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

As plural.


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't think god is the right word for it but i believe that the universe and everything in it is god, we are just manifestations of ourselves into conciousness.Its the only thing thats real,'god' is the movement of life which is always changing, not some static entity thats as dumb as some human beings.Just tune into all your senses.


----------



## Albert11 (Jun 11, 2011)

WTFnooooo said:


>


This is toooo funny!


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

I imagine God as a homeless person begging for money, he's testing your charity by begging you some loose change. And if you don't spare him some change, he's gonna send you to hell.


----------



## The Awkward One (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't think he has a physical form... or maybe when you meet him you just see him as whatever you want him to be.


----------



## SolaceChaser (Jun 8, 2009)

I think you're right


----------



## LuxAeterna (Aug 13, 2010)

If there is a deity/First Cause, I imagine _It_ to be what Spinzoa describes or perhaps the concept of Brahman in Advaita Vedanta philosophy.


----------



## Exi Kid (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't imagine God, I just know that infinite energy we are all a part of is constantly coursing through everything, and everyone.


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

swim said:


> I imagine God as a homeless person begging for money, he's testing your charity by begging you some loose change. And if you don't spare him some change, he's gonna send you to hell.


Hahahahaha


----------



## Alduriam (Jun 30, 2011)

moke64916 said:


> I see God as in everything, but the unseen. He is everything from atoms to trees to us to all matter. I see God as an unconditionally loving God. I do not see a catholic, Christian Revengeful God at all. I see him as all forgiving. I don't believe he sends any of his children to what religions would call he'll. I believe that is nonexistent. I feel God essence inside me, as my soul. When I feel the joy and peace of my soul, I see God essence in all of that. I see God as the alpha and the omega. I see him or her as pure love and nothing less. How do you imagine God to be?


Some of the things you stated are true and very inspiring. God is definitely all loving and forgiving. Yet, since God exists and created all of us, our existence does not belong to ourselves, our very lifes are his and he sustains them. And he also gave us laws to live by. God is love, yes, but he also is justice.


----------



## Alduriam (Jun 30, 2011)

swim said:


> I imagine God as a homeless person begging for money, he's testing your charity by begging you some loose change. And if you don't spare him some change, he's gonna send you to hell.


Some see it as a test, others as an opportunity.


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

i see god as nothing more than rubbish. i trust science not rumours.


----------



## Marleywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

I see god in the mirror


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

a cold pool on a hot summer day


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## ithinkjesusiscool (Sep 1, 2012)

this is my God:


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

God is love and too big to see with our eyes. Moses could only see Him in a darkened cloud because when seeing Him in full light and presence you would die. That's He send His Son to represent for Him. You can see Christ, but He dims His light as bright as your spiritual state. He is everything and everywhere. He encompassed everything. Since He is the Creator of the universe He has to be either bigger or the same size as the universe. Seeing YHWH in His full presence would actually be my wish


----------



## solagratia (Aug 25, 2012)

so far beyond our comprehension that any attempt to describe or even think about it is pointless...therefore whatever someone decides to 'make' God into is equally meaningful and meaningless...


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## The Sorrow (Aug 29, 2012)

The holy trinity is invisible but he can be seen when he wants to, and he became a human. He is just like the Catholic Church teach it.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Something along the lines of the first appearance of the Beyonder. Some powerful unseen force that's there............................. and can ***** slap Galactus out of the sky without even thinking about it.


----------



## ithinkjesusiscool (Sep 1, 2012)

Royals said:


> God is love and too big to see with our eyes. Moses could only see Him in a darkened cloud because when seeing Him in full light and presence you would die. That's He send His Son to represent for Him. You can see Christ, but He dims His light as bright as your spiritual state. He is everything and everywhere. He encompassed everything. Since He is the Creator of the universe He has to be either bigger or the same size as the universe. Seeing YHWH in His full presence would actually be my wish


Amen, brother! :agree


----------



## ithinkjesusiscool (Sep 1, 2012)

moke64916 said:


> How do you imagine God to be?


Are you saying that people with SAD (or something similar) sometimes have a different image of than so called "normal" people?


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I truly believe I have heard God's voice. I imagine what goes with those gentle patient soft spoken words, is a big strong father who smiles at me.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

ithinkjesusiscool said:


> Are you saying that people with SAD (or something similar) sometimes have a different image of than so called "normal" people?


are you saying that saying is saying?:sus


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Being a Deist myself...something like this explanation from wiki...

"Deism is a philosophy which holds that reason and observation of the natural world, without the need for organized religion, can determine that the universe is the product of a creator. According to deists, God never intervenes in human affairs or suspends the natural laws of the universe. Deists typically reject supernatural events such as prophecy and miracles, tending instead to assert that a god (or "the Supreme Architect") does not alter the universe by intervening in it. This idea is also known as the clockwork universe theory, in which a god designs and builds the universe, but steps aside to let it run on its own."


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Being a Deist myself...something like this explanation from wiki...
> 
> "Deism is a philosophy which holds that reason and observation of the natural world, without the need for organized religion, can determine that the universe is the product of a creator. According to deists, God never intervenes in human affairs or suspends the natural laws of the universe. Deists typically reject supernatural events such as prophecy and miracles, tending instead to assert that a god (or "the Supreme Architect") does not alter the universe by intervening in it. This idea is also known as the clockwork universe theory, in which a god designs and builds the universe, but steps aside to let it run on its own."


oh snap! Never knew that existed. I guess I've been a Diest all along...


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## yes (Feb 27, 2008)

As an agnostic, I feel like I can't truly know or believe in anything concrete about God, so what I think can come and go or mutate over time. That being said, I think angels or other beings outside of our existance deal with humans on God's behalf. I think God would be attending alternative matters that we cannot even fathom.


----------



## Gurosan (Sep 4, 2012)

Tentacle rape monster, deflower of worlds?


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Lol, there goes the _support_.


----------



## Fed91 (Apr 18, 2012)

*What an *******!*

What an ******* he must be! You see the **** that goes on in this world? Why so much suffering? I mean sooo much suffering. I understand that life involves pain to grow. But, the senseless suffering that occurs is ridiculous. I know, I know, "God works in mysterious ways". Sorry, but that's bull****. Anyway, I imagine him to be a pretty big *******. He's probably just busy with other ****. I'm sure he'll get back around to us humans and make things right. By the way, I'm not bitter or anything.


----------



## gopidevi (Aug 21, 2012)

God has many forms since he is, in fact, unlimited. His eternal form though, as I understand it, is in the form of Gopal (a young cowherd boy) withnthe official name of Lord Krishna, who is ever-youthful and astonishingly beautiful. that's only His physical description, though. His personalty traits are the most humble, mischivieous and so on


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Uhmm...yeah...I don't.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

God is almighty and indescribable,please stop posting those pathetic pictures,it's not wise to mock him.Thank you.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

angus said:


> http://www.hugenaturalslovers.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/04/l_tanktop_2_04.jpg
> 
> This is who i worship :nw


I will pray for you my friend,u are not on the right path.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Colonel Terrorist said:


> I will pray for you my friend,u are not on the right path.


Please don't say things like this. As if "ill pray for you" isn't degrading enough you gotta put "u are not on the right path" behind it.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Please don't say things like this. As if "ill pray for you" isn't degrading enough you gotta put "u are not on the right path" behind it.


What ever


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

I like to imagine God wearing a tuxedo t-shirt, you know because it says "I'm formal," but "I'm also here to party."


----------



## LoneDog (Sep 5, 2012)

God is a flying spaghetti monster who sits up in his 'clouds' laughing at what we as humans have created. A fraud.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

LoneDog said:


> God is a flying spaghetti monster who sits up in his 'clouds' laughing at what we as humans have created. A fraud.


^^oh that was just sooo controversial and provocative :roll Try again! lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Being a Deist myself...something like this explanation from wiki...
> 
> "Deism is a philosophy which holds that reason and observation of the natural world, without the need for organized religion, can determine that the universe is the product of a creator. According to deists, God never intervenes in human affairs or suspends the natural laws of the universe. Deists typically reject supernatural events such as prophecy and miracles, tending instead to assert that a god (or "the Supreme Architect") does not alter the universe by intervening in it. This idea is also known as the clockwork universe theory, in which a god designs and builds the universe, but steps aside to let it run on its own."


This is what I believe, as well.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Being a Deist myself...something like this explanation from wiki...
> 
> "Deism is a philosophy which holds that reason and observation of the natural world, without the need for organized religion, can determine that the universe is the product of a creator. According to deists, God never intervenes in human affairs or suspends the natural laws of the universe. Deists typically reject supernatural events such as prophecy and miracles, tending instead to assert that a god (or "the Supreme Architect") does not alter the universe by intervening in it. This idea is also known as the clockwork universe theory, in which a god designs and builds the universe, but steps aside to let it run on its own."


I was a deist for a while.. but then i started thinking: Why would God create something and then just not interact with it? Doesn't make sense to me. Imagine Tesla or Edison NOT interacting, testing, modifying their inventions.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

max87 said:


> I was a deist for a while.. but then i started thinking: Why would God create something and then just not interact with it? Doesn't make sense to me. Imagine Tesla or Edison NOT interacting, testing, modifying their inventions.


The better question is if God was going to create anything at all and then just run things as he pleases and always knows the outcome to everything beforehand, what would be the point in creating it in the first place?


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

what would be the point in god creating bad **** in the world, or the opportunity for bad **** to happen. people say free will but think about it.

if god came first, that was before any bad things existed, any potentialities for bad things - if god was all there was. so either god made up the concept of bad possibilities (or the emotions/thought behind them) or we werent created by god.

if god made up the opportunity for these bad things to occur, then it follows that he can't be perfect. i dont buy into the whole "we have to learn from the bad stuff" theory either. what the hell is there to learn? why wouldnt we just be created all ready knowing the stuff we supposedly had to learn. and it still doesnt count out the fact that our supposed teaching aide is entirely made up


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

a bit like Gandalf in Lord of the Rings


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

I hope he is really nice. I don't care what he looks like. I picture him with a big fat jelly belly made out of stars. Sitting on his lap feels like an awesome eternal massage filled with happiness, wisdom, and peace.

Also, God could be a hipster. What if the universe is just the print on his leggings?


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

All knowing, loving, forgiving


----------



## albrecht (Oct 18, 2011)

I imagine God as being kind of like a jerk boyfriend who guilt-trips his girlfriend for being mad at him for complimenting another girl's breasts and then calls his girlfriend a **** when she platonically befriends a male co-worker. He'd be the guy that tells his girlfriend she's getting fat and refuses to order dessert for her at a restaurant and then gets butthurt about chick flicks with perfectly chiseled male leading actors, all of whom he is sure to declare "f*ggots." He's the guy that shows up hungover to a job interview and then complains that he didn't get the job because of some "affirmative action hire."

Basically the egomaniacal douchebag of the Old Testament.


----------



## Norton (Aug 18, 2012)

StrangePeaches said:


> All knowing, loving, forgiving


True


----------



## Norton (Aug 18, 2012)

albrecht said:


> I imagine God as being kind of like a jerk boyfriend who guilt-trips his girlfriend for being mad at him for complimenting another girl's breasts and then calls his girlfriend a **** when she platonically befriends a male co-worker. He'd be the guy that tells his girlfriend she's getting fat and refuses to order dessert for her at a restaurant and then gets butthurt about chick flicks with perfectly chiseled male leading actors, all of whom he is sure to declare "f*ggots." He's the guy that shows up hungover to a job interview and then complains that he didn't get the job because of some "affirmative action hire."
> 
> Basically the egomaniacal douchebag of the Old Testament.


Wow.......either you are really pissed at him or you are mistakening him as some random guy which is further from the truth.


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

angus said:


> http://www.hugenaturalslovers.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/04/l_tanktop_2_04.jpg
> 
> This is who i worship :nw


Oh my goodness


----------



## ASAR (Sep 14, 2010)

all that is


----------



## albrecht (Oct 18, 2011)

Norton said:


> Wow.......either you are really pissed at him or you are mistakening him as some random guy which is further from the truth.


Sorry, but that's how he was when appeared to me. I said, "What's up?" and he said, "This guy! Beer me some prayers, broski."


----------



## Norton (Aug 18, 2012)

albrecht said:


> Sorry, but that's how he was when appeared to me. I said, "What's up?" and he said, "This guy! Beer me some prayers, broski."


Perhaps you misinterpreted him. Maybe next time you should ask him and don't rush until he responds you would be surprised how he would respond but you have to be willing to hear him speak


----------



## MachineSupremacist (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

You know what? I imagine God laughing about this thread (not laughing at, ....about). I believe God has a great sense of humor and understanding that we have little to no understanding and knowledge of what's out there, I imagine him sitting in his easy chair chuckling away at our imagination. Just look at fish. He just has to have a sense of humor when you see some of those sea creatures. 

And again............I've heard God's voice and from the voice I imagine a caring, protective father image.


----------



## justpassinby (Oct 21, 2008)

chantellabella said:


> You know what? I imagine God laughing about this thread (not laughing at, ....about). I believe God has a great sense of humor and understanding that we have little to no understanding and knowledge of what's out there, I imagine him sitting in his easy chair chuckling away at our imagination. Just look at fish. He just has to have a sense of humor when you see some of those sea creatures.
> 
> And again............I've heard God's voice and from the voice I imagine a caring, protective father image.


I like this description a lot!

I've heard God's voice once too, I pray to hear it again because it was really nice, but haven't heard it since. It was one of those times where I needed to be told something immediately. However urgent the message or how wrong I was at the time enough to be "redirected" the voice was very calm, right, and patient. I guess thats how I picture God.


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

albrecht said:


> I imagine God as being kind of like a jerk boyfriend who guilt-trips his girlfriend for being mad at him for complimenting another girl's breasts and then calls his girlfriend a **** when she platonically befriends a male co-worker. He'd be the guy that tells his girlfriend she's getting fat and refuses to order dessert for her at a restaurant and then gets butthurt about chick flicks with perfectly chiseled male leading actors, all of whom he is sure to declare "f*ggots." He's the guy that shows up hungover to a job interview and then complains that he didn't get the job because of some "affirmative action hire."
> 
> Basically the egomaniacal douchebag of the Old Testament.


:teeth Really enjoyed reading this after slowly waking up today. Cracked me up.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

You know guys, I feel shoved to write here. 


I have been on both sides of the fence with God. God is, in my opinion, who we need God to be at times in our life. If God needs to be someone we can hurl anger at, then that is between that person and God. If God needs to be for us someone who is loving, then yay God for being that strength. 

God has very broad shoulders, again in my opinion and can take anything we need to believe about him. He will meet us there and work with the person to bring him or her to him. That's what happened to me. I didn't know God was there the whole time I lived on the street. I hurled everything at God and he never left me. Not once. I see that now. But not then. I had too much anger and no one to scream at. God was handy at that time to listen to my yelling.

I'm not saying God is at our beckon call. I'm saying that perhaps God understands where each of us are right now and in his most powerful ways and mercy, he's got this. 

There is another thread in this section about how God has touched our lives. I'm a firm believer that God meets us wherever we are and in the way we can understand. 

*don't kill the messenger ok?* Thanks. I'm kinda delicate today.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

I call my "god" mother earth. I revere her and live in her shadow. We humans have no respect for her or her gifts, it makes me sick. She gives freely of her gifts and all we do is piss in her garden


----------



## TJenkins602 (Jul 18, 2012)

RockBottomRiser said:


> She's black.


I went through that phase myself.

As of right now, I am with the OP. God is just ALL.


----------



## Olesya (May 8, 2011)

I imagine God sitting on a couch with a popcorn, laughing his *** off and frequently changing the channels watching us. kidding. I am more of an Eastern direction for God, along the lines of Buddhism/Jainism.


----------



## albrecht (Oct 18, 2011)

TJenkins602 said:


> I went through that phase myself.
> 
> As of right now, I am with the OP. God is just ALL.


God is Acute Lymphoblastic Leukemia?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

meeps said:


>


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Maybe God is just a vague benevolent force that exists in the trees and the butterflies.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

like weakling


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## lovelyword (Sep 21, 2012)

why do i need to imagine god ?? he' all around me by his power ;knowledge ;and mercy i just need to thank him for this


----------



## ControlledByFears (Jun 10, 2012)

I imagine god as imagination.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

I imagine 'god' as more of an indifferent source.


----------

